# OAA Rules



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Lets leave the OAA Indoor thread to just that. Any rants about the rules should be here!

Since we are an amateur sport, let’s compare the rule alignment to amateur hockey rules (hockey being a very successful Canadian sport).

There’s the Ontario Hockey Federation (like the OAA). Their rules are the same as Hockey Canada (like the FCA) and their rules are like the International Ice Hockey Federation (Like FITA/IFAA). This is the natural progression in sport.

Now lets say that OHF's rules are drastically different then Hockey Canada's. How as an athlete can I expect to be compared on a level playing field if I'm playing a different game than some guy in BC? And yes, the OAA's rules were drastically different then that of the FCA. There are a lot of hockey rules I don't like but I live with them. There are a lot of archery rules I don't like but I live with them too. 

For those who don't know, when the committee was not fulfilling its mandate, I'm the one that put in well over 150 hours of time as a * VOLONTEER * into the new rules to satisfy this motion:



> Motion AGM 2006 #3 that a committee be struck to revise and implement the transition to a set of Rules and Regulations that are standard with the National and International sport bodies by Don Munroe, 2nd by Joan McDonald.


This motion was in the minutes that were posted publicly and printed for every AGM attending member. These minutes were approved by the membership at the 2007 AGM and this motion is also what the membership got in the new rules. There was also a window of opportunity for any member of the public to review the drafted rules and propose changes. Some members even used this opportunity and successfully had the rules changed. Indoor scoring rules were never brought up during this time period.

Another thing for those who don’t know, there is a process in place for changing rules. It can be found in the OAA bylaws, also publicly available.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*thanks for your input .....*

it's a tough job you folks do, hopefully this'll all blow over soon, and we can get back to shooting again


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not so much a "rant" as a civil discussion, so let's not escalate this unnecessarity, and there are no hard feelings, at least on my end.

My issue is not with the rules so much, but rather the manner in which they were publicized. Posting the whole set of new rules on a website in a 600 million megabyte download format (yes, a bit of hyperbole ) is not the way to do it. For one thing, despite this being the 21st century, not everyone has access to a quick download, nor the time and ability to read all of a huge document looking for small changes that may or may not be there.

The changes that affect everyone should have been clearly pointed out in a mailing (I know, expensive...) well in advance so people had time to prepare.

Example: 

_Freestyle Unlimted shooters are now referred to as "Compound" and will be shooting the OAA Indoor 10-ring and Outdoor target championships under FITA rules, including the 60# weight limit and 9.3mm arrow limit. The OAA Indoor 10-ring Championship for the Compound division only will be a FITA 18M round._
---------------
On the matter of the keeping the 3D crossbow speed limit at 300 fps, in a previous thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=604724 I still haven't heard a reply to some specific questions, so I'll repeat them here:

_So, that being said, can anyone from the Board please specifically address these questions:

1 - Why is a Bowtech 70# compound bow shooting a 350 grain arrow at 330 fps safer than an Excalibur 200# crossbow shooting a 350 grain arrow at 330 fps?

2 - What greater damage is done to a target by a crossbow shooting a 350 grain 22-series shaft at 330 fps compared to a compound shooting a 350 grain 25-series shaft (X-Cutter, for example) at 330 fps?

3 - How exactly will limiting crossbows to 300 fps in the OAA help convince the FCA to include them?


I would presume that the Board would have had some solid factual basis for establishing the limite of 300 for crossbows. Statistics on crossbow vs compound bow accidents at 3D shoots worldwide? Specific conditions set out by our insurance company? Data on penetration tests? A report on discussions between OAA Board members and FCA Board members where it was clear that the OAA had a leading role in setting an example for the other provincial associations to follow? 





Despite what some might think. A good deal of thought, research, discussion, and debate went on within the board over this item.

Click to expand...

I don't have trouble believing that, as Dennis said, a good deal of thought, discussion, and debate went on, but I would be interested in what exactly the "research" consisted of._


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that it maybe could have been done better but considering that most of the commitee involved was slow on getting the job done I think it was the best that could be done. I think it is like the big Camp Bordon meeting in 89 even after 2 days of meetings and mass mailings the complaining never stopped for a few years.

I have to agree with Stan on the crossbow issue, I thought his proposal was well thought out and made sence, I was surprised to see it not accepted and plan on re-issuing it for the next AGM


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

OAA is doing a great job. Hats off to the people involved.:darkbeer:

As for the cross bows I think they should have to go by the 5 grains per pound same as compounds. So if you shoot a 200# cross bow you will need a 1000 grain arrow. not very realistic is it.

I was at nationals at the wolfs den and there were what I consider alot of cross bows with broken limbs and busted strings from being shot at max speeds they just can't take it like a compound does. That's reason enough for me to keep them at 300 fps, I would really like to see them and compounds only to be able to go 280 fps. But thats not the rules now so I will play by the rules so that is why my new 3D bow has an IBO of 350 fps.

My 2 cents.

Grant


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I was there too and shot in that class and saw 1 limb tip break and 1 dry fire and 1 trigger problem over 3 days so I think thats pretty good, I heard lots of stuff but nothing that turned out to be true, since we all talked to each other it was pretty easy to see it what was just rumors.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Stan, I was actually suprised when you're motion didn't go through. 

The 300 fps comes from the IBO rules. Since the FCA didn't offer XBow rules we went to the international body. I honestly don't know what the reasearch part was.

This is something that I think someone should submit to the AGM to let the membership decide.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How about the Executive overruling this one restriction for this year so we don't lose a whole season to a whole lot of potential members?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Since it is a rules changes and not a bylaw or regulation change the board could make the change at the next board meeting


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm just gunna show up to the shoots, hold up my bow and say, "What class do I shoot in?":wink: 



> How about the Executive overruling this one restriction for this year so we don't lose a whole season to a whole lot of potential members?


This is a good question.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> I'm just gunna show up to the shoots, hold up my bow and say, "What class do I shoot in?":wink:
> 
> 
> This is a good question.


Open 

There problem sloved


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Stash said:


> How about the Executive overruling this one restriction for this year so we don't lose a whole season to a whole lot of potential members?


I'm with Stan on this one!


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Sean McKenty said:


> Well I was there too and shot in that class and saw 1 limb tip break and 1 dry fire and 1 trigger problem over 3 days so I think thats pretty good, I heard lots of stuff but nothing that turned out to be true, since we all talked to each other it was pretty easy to see it what was just rumors.


I seen myself with the group I shot with 3 X-Bows that busted 2 were recurves with delaminated limbs and 1 was acompound with no string left. No rumors here.

Grant


----------

